

Tutorial: Writing an Android Location-Aware App - openmobster
http://code.google.com/p/openmobster/wiki/LocationApp

======
openmobster
Integrating Location based functionality into your apps makes them more
feature rich and robust. In this tutorial you will learn how to use Android's
built-in Location service. The tutorial comes with a fully functional app that
you can download and play around with. Enjoy!!!!

